# Smog legal CAI question (California)



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

As much as I would love to do a (Over The Radiator) type CAI, due to the smog law here in California, it's just not going to happen.

I need some carb legal, and the one CAI I came across was the K&N CAI. Apparently, for the 05' GTO, they had a smog legal legal CAI. 06' not so much.


The K&N CAI for the 05' comes with a carb sticker, and is legally available for purchase and shipment to California.

Would I be in the clear (legal wise) for using a 05' K&N CAI, on my 06'?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

IMHO instead of doing that get a drop in K&N filter for your stock box. It works better than that K&N CAI hot air thing.


----------



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

svede1212 said:


> IMHO instead of doing that get a drop in K&N filter for your stock box. It works better than that K&N CAI hot air thing.


I'm making a guess that all the intake is doing is sucking the heat from the engine bay, right back in, canceling out any supposed gains.

Is there even a point to replacing the drop-in filter?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It breathes a little better or you can just replace the stock filter more often.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

As a licensed CA smog tech, you would not be legal using the '05 approved on an '06. A lot of guys might miss it, and you may get by, but a good tech is not going to risk his license or want to pay the fine by giving the wrong component a pass.


----------



## x1s1x300 (Mar 5, 2016)

Don't let CA smog scare you away from an OTR intake. All you have to do is swap your stock intake back on when you smog it. Takes maybe 15 minutes. I live in CA as well and I have a carbon fiber XAIR intake and catless mids.

The XAIR can be had from Bohnman Customs. I'm not sure what the forum rules are for posting links, so just Google it.

Here's my setup:


----------

